# Thoughts on this wheel?



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Not for me. They are OK since you have a silver Cruze. Where did you find them? Biggest question: Are they available with the 5X105 bolt pattern to fit the Cruze? Not many wheels fit our cars.


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

Patman said:


> Not for me. They are OK since you have a silver Cruze. Where did you find them? Biggest question: Are they available with the 5X105 bolt pattern to fit the Cruze? Not many wheels fit our cars.


Yes they have our lug pattern, a shop here in Illinois has them for $560. I was just trying to get something to get away from these hubcaps. I will probably get some better ones in a year or so.


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

I think they look ok... I personally like dark rims. 


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

JAFO said:


> I think they look ok... I personally like dark rims.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


I have been torn between chrome or black. I don't really want the flash, I just want to have a unique cruze in my area. First i thought **** nobody has one around, then I started seeing many, but no silver ice, then I started seeing silver ice also, then I said, I am still unique only black guy with silver ice cruze in my area, well low and behold, I saw another black man with a silver ice cruze but it was a lt. So there it is. I want MECRUZE to be unique as possible. I normally don't go for the five stars but they are local and don't look that bad.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

mabzmuzik said:


> Yes they have our lug pattern, a shop here in Illinois has them for $560. I was just trying to get something to get away from these hubcaps. I will probably get some better ones in a year or so.


Since I bought my car I have been thinking about getting rid of the hubcaps but the tires were new so I upgraded to 2012 hubcaps until I find something I like and I wear my tires a little. With 24000 mi I am getting to the point of looking for something different probably 17s but don't know what yet.


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

Patman said:


> Since I bought my car I have been thinking about getting rid of the hubcaps but the tires were new so I upgraded to 2012 hubcaps until I find something I like and I wear my tires a little. With 24000 mi I am getting to the point of looking for something different probably 17s but don't know what yet.


Yeah these are 17's also. I was going to go for 18's but don't want extra tire cost. I have 1400 miles on it now. today is my 3rd Saturday with the car. lol


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

I say go for it...descent price for the rims... And tint your windows nice n dark to tie the dark rims into the car .... Just my 2 cents.


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah I like them, you just need a lil more black on the car itself so they blend better. (plasti dip and +1 on the tint)


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Go for it man, good price and you could always sell them next year. I'm sure you'll get a good amount back so long that you take care of them. 

Anything to make your car look different then the every day commuter is good.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I say definitely nay. In 17", those will look tacky. Maybe in an 18 or 19", but not 17". Way too much sidewall for a wheel like that, and the spokes are too thin.

What's the offset supposed to be? That doesn't look like it will fit very well...


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

+38

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

These? Remember I am just looking to replace stock for now. After everything else is done on car I will circle back around and get some better ones(maybe) Car wont be complete for at least a year.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Still going for 17s?

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Still going for 17s?
> 
> Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


yes. what are your thoughts? the same? lol


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

mabzmuzik said:


> yes. what are your thoughts? the same? lol


They're better, I'll give them that, but wheels like that with thin spokes will only look good in larger sizes, like 19". 

Where are you looking? Anything out there with larger spokes?


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> They're better, I'll give them that, but wheels like that with thin spokes will only look good in larger sizes, like 19".
> 
> Where are you looking? Anything out there with larger spokes?



here is what the shop in addison sent me



Hello,
We do have quite a bit of other wheels available in your fitment, at..

www.thewheelgroup.com (check out the Akita, DIP, MPW, Touren)
www.msrwheels.com
www.visionwheel.com
www.wheelpros.com (check out the Helo, Motegi, Lorenzo)
Prestige Autotech Corporation - Products 
www.atdwheels.com 
www.statuswheels.com (status & ruff racing)
Email me for pricing/availability on the styles you like best, and we will get you a great deal on the set.


----------



## mrbean8686 (Jun 23, 2012)

I have to agree with everybody else, I think 18"s would look killer and still have a good ride, if you go 19" it might look better but the ride might be more harsh and 17", well those might look tacky with the beefy sidewall but that's just my opinion.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

mabzmuzik said:


> here is what the shop in addison sent me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here are my recommendations:
From msrwheels.com (most to least preferred):

046 Silver
http://ver1.iconfigurators.com/createpdf.aspx?user=100023&wheel=736140&config=147484&tire=0

095 Silver
http://ver1.iconfigurators.com/createpdf.aspx?user=100023&wheel=736167&config=147484&tire=0

068 Black
http://ver1.iconfigurators.com/createpdf.aspx?user=100023&wheel=736184&config=147484&tire=0


Or these: Wheel Detail



Couldn't find anything else on the other sites that would look remotely good on the Cruze.


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

http://asp.wheelpros.com/images/wp/wheels/big/bMR1167.jpg

how about these?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

mabzmuzik said:


> http://asp.wheelpros.com/images/wp/wheels/big/bMR1167.jpg
> 
> how about these?


I think those would look better in an 18" format, but they're better than the other wheels you've shown me. Those would actually look great in 18".


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

found a few more. The last one, the 7 spoke, I can get for $386 but it will be in factory size. still better than these **** hubcaps. I am leaning towards getting those for the winter with stock tires, until I can nail down the proper 18's or whatever. I didnt know I would end up so picky, when all I want is the stock wheels gone. Any how what you all think of these?







456 Xtacy
Black









456 Xtacy
Chrome





















​


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Those black ones with the red on the logo and around the face are the exact ones Stephenscruze has. And I think they look pretty dang good.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

Well I think I am going to just go with the black 5 star with the chrome insert in an 18 with 225/45/18 for tires total installed price is going to be $1380

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

mabzmuzik said:


> Well I think I am going to just go with the black 5 star with the chrome insert in an 18 with 225/45/18 for tires total installed price is going to be $1380
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


How wide are those? If they're 8" wide, the 225 tires with the stock suspension will look a little bit stretched. Move up to a 235 tire unless you plan on lowering the car. A 235/45/18 will fill the wheel gap much more nicely and will not look stretched.


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

18x7.5

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

mabzmuzik said:


> 18x7.5
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


That *might* look good with 225 wide tires. Test fit them on your car before you buy them to make sure they look good. You might still prefer to go with a 235 wide tire.


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

What is the stock wheel from Chevy in 18?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## seaux cajun (Jun 19, 2012)

The stock size of the 18s isnt really relevant because i believe that stock wheel size is 18x7. What extreme is talking about is stretching the tires on a wider rim. If you want to see what he is talking about you can look at the pictures of my new wheels because they are 18x8 with a 225 tire and you can see that they are stretched. I personally think that they look fine a little stretched but it is just a matter of personal opinion. And it is your car, so as long as you are happy with how it looks that is all that matters.


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

Well, After going back and forth about these wheels. I think I am going to put this extra $2000 I am sitting on into something else. I ordered my tune cable. going to get my youngest kids portrait tattoo done. He keeps asking me daddy when you going to get me on your arm. He is 4. I have his brother and sister already done, so its turn. All weather mats(oem) and work on stereo in car. I keep eyeing some direct replacements for the stock ones for $400 and would just use those all year until I get back on the wheel soapbox. I am sorry for wasting everyone's time with my relentless quest to "pimp MECRUZE" thanks for all. here are the 3 wheels I am thinking of directly replacing in a 16x7 size as my all wheel instead of OEM
.


----------



## seaux cajun (Jun 19, 2012)

It is not a waste of our time man, we enjoy seeing what others are doing and we enjoy giving feedback. My advice to you has always been the same, if you arent in love with what you are putting on your car, why waste the money only to change it later. Learn from my mistake... And this is from a guy that was trying to sell you his old rims.


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

I could honestly live with either of the last three I posted for the life of the car. I will be unique finally. I initially didn't want any **** rims, but these hub caps are killing me. If I had LT alloys I would be content. Car is just to nice looking to me for these hubcaps, shame on chevy!


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

Back on the soapbox. will a 235/45/18 work on 18x7.5 rim?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

mabzmuzik said:


> Back on the soapbox. will a 235/45/18 work on 18x7.5 rim?


Yes, I believe it will work quite nicely. What specific tire are you looking at? I can look up the diameter for you.


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Yes, I believe it will work quite nicely. What specific tire are you looking at? I can look up the diameter for you.



I am still waiting for the store to send me the details of the package I asked them to put together. Soon as I get the details, I will post them up. I know for sure Sumitomo was one of them that they mentioned.


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

I had black wheels before and like black cars are a pain to keep clean, I like them.


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

I have decided on these 







I just like them for some reason. 18x7.5


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

mabzmuzik said:


> I am still waiting for the store to send me the details of the package I asked them to put together. Soon as I get the details, I will post them up. I know for sure Sumitomo was one of them that they mentioned.


I have Sumitomos on my wife's Regal GSE. Not impressed. Decent traction, but they wore down really fast. Cheap though...


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

at 120 miles a day. I don't want them wearing so fast. I will see what else they offer soon as they email me back. I will make sure to have the wheels on when I come out your way, that way you can fall in love with them in person. lol


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

mabzmuzik said:


> at 120 miles a day. I don't want them wearing so fast. I will see what else they offer soon as they email me back. I will make sure to have the wheels on when I come out your way, that way you can fall in love with them in person. lol


Yeah, you'll want a slightly stiffer compound, but not too stiff that it does poorly in the snow. I just always saw Sumitomo tires as being low end, budget, and generally crap. The guy at tirerack convinced me to get a set and I was optimistic about them, but I won't be buying a second set.


----------



## ariveraarias496 (Jul 31, 2012)

nahh 17 r to small nd there not my style


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

ariveraarias496 said:


> nahh 17 r to small nd there not my style


? already decided on 18's


----------



## WRS671 (Aug 24, 2012)

I have the silver ice and preferred the 20" chrome. I ran black hubcaps for awhile and noticed it looked just like every other silver car in my area (regardless of the make/model car) Here's a pic to see what it will look like with chrome 20's on.


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

WRS671 said:


> I have the silver ice and preferred the 20" chrome. I ran black hubcaps for awhile and noticed it looked just like every other silver car in my area (regardless of the make/model car) Here's a pic to see what it will look like with chrome 20's on.
> View attachment 7171
> View attachment 7172
> View attachment 7173
> View attachment 7174




that looks nice. I just picked up some LTZ rims. I am thinking of getting them polished. I don't want to do the chrome. I am all chromed out from my early age rim buying


----------

